# Netwerk mit WinXP (PC, LAN), WinVista (Laptop, WLAN) und Fritzbox 7170 (schwraz, 1&1)



## fireking (17. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen, bin langsam am verzweifeln.
Ich versuche nun schon seit drei Tagen ein Netzwerk mit meinem PC (WinXP) und meinem Laptop (WinVista) herzustellen. Der PC ist über LAN und der Laptop über WLAN angeschaltet. Als Router ist die Fritzbox 7170 (schwarz von 1&1, mit neuster Firmware) eingesetzt.

Als erstes habe ich mich an diese Anleitung gehlaten.
Netzwerke unter Windows einrichten

Da es aber nicht funktioniert hat habe ich auf tutorials.de nach einer Lösung gesucht und den genannten Patch istalliert.
Vista XP Netzwerkproblem 

Leider auch vergebens.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
Die Firewalls wurden Kaspersky (PC), Norton (Laptop) sowie die Windows-Firewalls wurden deaktiviert.

Gruß *fireking*


----------



## DrChaos82 (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

Unterstützt der Router dass Lan und WLan gemeinsam funktioniert?
Damit meine ich dass manche Router immer nur eine Art der Verbindung gleichzeitig unterstützen, d.h. nur WLan oder Kabelgebundenes Lan...

Eine zweite Möglichkeit wäre dass die Rechner deswegen nicht kommunizieren können weil WinXp mit IPV 4 und WinVista mit IPV 6 standarmäßig arbeitet ...

Gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------



## Sukrim (27. November 2007)

Die 7170 ist das derzeitige Topmodell von AVM, ich nehme schon an, dass die das kann... ;-)

IPv4 vs. v6 wär mal nen Blick in die Netzwerkeinstellungen wert, ja...


----------



## DrChaos82 (27. November 2007)

Ree,

ich habe mal auf der AVM-Seite einwenig umgeschaut, weil mich das jetzt auch näher interessiert hat ob das mit dem Gerät möglich ist...

http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox/FRITZ_Box_WLAN/index.html

Es steht ein sehr interpretierbarer Satz bei den Details bei Punkt 4 "PC Anschluss über Ethernet, USB oder kabellos per WLAN"

Gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. November 2007)

In der Tat unterstützt die Fritz!-Box gleichzeitig alle 3 Verbindungen. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Woran erkennst du denn, dass du keine Verbindung bekommst? Versuch einmal (falls nicht schon geschehen feste IPs zu vergeben. Sprich: Deine Fritz!-Box hat etwa die IP 192.168.178.1 also gibst du dem PC die 192.168.178.20 und dem Laptop die 192.168.178.30.
Die betreffenden Einstellungen erreichst du in Vista wie auch in XP über die Netzwerkverbindungen -> Rewchtsklick auf die betreffende Verbindung -> Eigenschaften -> TCP/IP (bei Vista auf IPv4 achten und nicht IPv6 nehmen) -> IP einsetzen; Subnetmask auf 255.255.255.0 bei beiden und als Standardgateway die IP des Routers (im Fall der Fritz!-Box eben besagte 192.168.178.1).
Nun versuch einmal vom Notebook oder vom PC das jeweils andere Gerät anzupingen. Also Windows-Taste + R (alternativ Start -> Ausführen oder unter Vista die Suchleiste) -> cmd -> ping <IP des anderen Gerätes>

Wenn du nun eine Antwort erhälst also ein Ping zurück kommt musst du einfach noch Netzwerkfreigaben erstellen und fertig.


----------



## lord_wr (27. November 2007)

fireking hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen, bin langsam am verzweifeln.
> Ich versuche nun schon seit drei Tagen ein Netzwerk mit meinem PC (WinXP) und meinem Laptop (WinVista) herzustellen. Der PC ist über LAN und der Laptop über WLAN angeschaltet. Als Router ist die Fritzbox 7170 (schwarz von 1&1, mit neuster Firmware) eingesetzt.
> ...


Bei FritzBox gibt es eine Stelle, wo du es erlaubst, dass die Clients untereinander kommunizieren dürfen. Ist diese Option bei dir gesetzt? Ich weis jetzt aber nicht auf Anhieb, ob es sich dabei um alle oder nur Wlan-Clients handelt. Must du einfach mal ausprobieren. 
Sonst wäre ein Bisschen mehr an Information (z.B. kannst du von beiden PCs auf die Frtitzbox kommen, IP-Adressen etc.) von deiner Siete wünschenswert!


----------



## kaMii (27. November 2007)

fireking hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hat jemand noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
> Die Firewalls wurden Kaspersky (PC), Norton (Laptop) sowie die Windows-Firewalls wurden deaktiviert.
> Gruß *fireking*



Bei einer falsch konfigurierten Norton Firewall hatten Freunde von mir auch mal das Problem, selbst wenn die Firewall deaktiviert war.
Mein Tipp: deinstallier mal die Norton Firewall komplett, das half bei meinen Freunden. Anscheinend blockt die Firewall manche Ports, obwohl sie deaktiviert wurde (sehr sicher, aber man sucht sich nen Wolf wenn man das nicht weiß da man die Firewall ja "deaktiviert" hat)

Gruss Ben


----------



## DrChaos82 (27. November 2007)

Stimmt,

ein paar mehr Details zu den Konfiguration der einzelnen Systeme (PC, Laptop & Router) wäre sehr hilfreich...

gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------



## Navy (27. November 2007)

Um der Sache mal auf den Grund zu gehen solltest Du erst versuchen, ob die Rechner überhaupt die Möglichkeit haben sich gegenseitig zu sehen.

Führe einen normalen Ping von einem der Rechner auf den anderen aus und sieh nach, was Du zurückbekommst. Im Besten Fall die Laufzeiten, im leider anzunehmenden Fall bekommst Du eine Zeitüberschreitung zurück, was darauf hinweist, daß zwar eine Verbindung möglich wäre (die Rechner sich also gegenseitig finden könne), nur dass Dir die FW einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Sollten die Pings funktionieren solltest Du einen Portscan von einem Rechner zum Anderen und vice-versa initiieren um zu sehen, ob die Ports 135 bis 139 und  445 offen bzw. nutzbar sind.

In jedem Fall rate ich Dir jedoch die "Firewalls" zu deinstallieren, da sie Dir nur Nach- aber keine Vorteile bringen. Gerade wenn Du ein Netzwerk aufbaust kümmert man sich erst um die Struktur nach innen und dann um die Absicherung nach Außen und genau bei ersteren stören DFWs nur.


----------

